# What does a Black Belt mean?



## marshallbd

I read this somewhere once, I hope I got it right....

"If you were to ask people on the street the meaning of having a black belt they would say that a black belt is the highest level of martial art training.

Most beginning students would probably say that a black belt is the level that a student becomes an instructor.

A beginning level black belt would probably say that their level of black belt now means only that they are now a serious student, now worthy of learning more advanced techniques."

Opinions? 
What would a 10th say?
:asian:


----------



## Disco

A beginning level black belt would probably say that their level of black belt now means only that they are now a serious student, now worthy of learning more advanced techniques."

What would a 10th say?......... "Now the journey begins"  :asian:


----------



## OULobo

It means you have a good stylish way to hold up your pants.


----------



## Bod

In Judo it means:

1) Throw me without mercy, I should know how to breakfall
2) I know the referees calls, and all forbidden competition activities


----------



## ShaolinWolf

I think that it SHOULD mean:

1) I'm a controlled person in alot of aspects:
    a) I can control my power, speed, etc. enough not to hurt others, 
        especially when sparring in class or at tournaments
    b) A lot more is expected out of me in forms, respect, grace, power, etc.

2) A Black Belt SHOULD show these qualities:
    a) Respect
    b) Confidence
    c) Control
    d) Humility
    e) Passion
    f) Self-discipline
    g) Patience
    h) Helpfulness
     i) Keeping at it 
     j) Great Attitude
     There are so many other things...

3) Should be the same inside as outside the dojang. I don't think its any different than the fact that your level of difficulty has risen and also the control is a MUST. Must show a higher conduct.

4) Need to be in good physical condition. Includes strength, speed, agility, and all the other things needed to be in good physical health

5) This kind of goes with 2 and 3. Need to be controlled in the mind. Being of sound mind is another MUST for being a Black Belt. Maturity really matters.


----------



## James Kovacich

A black belt is the divider between intermediate and advanced MA practioners. Its the beginning of advanced training in most systems. 

When I teach, anything below a brown belt means that a student is learning the basics and progressing these basics in a natural manner and at the 1st level of brown they begin their intermediate training. At the intermediate level, they should become noticeably good martial artists.

At black belt the journey "starts over."  :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

To me it means the following:

The student has learned enough to be able to instruct beginners and other intermediate students in the basics.

It also means that the student is now learned enough of the system to really being their training and serious learning.

Just my opinion.
:asian:


----------



## Black Bear

A black belt means different thinks to different people. There are different schools of thought on the matter, but I believe that a guy's belt colour should match his shoes, whereas his socks should match his pants. As for women, they know way better than we do how to make themselves look good, and I shall remain silent on that issue. 

Royce Gracie once said that a black belt only covers two inches of your @$$--the rest you have to back up on your own. With all due respect to a world-class martial artist, he must be one of those hip-hop dorks who wears his jeans really low so you can see what nice boxers he has.


----------



## lifewise

What does it mean to be a black belt? 

To some, it means too much.  Some put training and money for that icon of accomplishment before family and a well rounded life.  

Once the belt turns black, many egos are hard to harness within. The most impressive black belts are the humble ones. There are a couple great ones on here.  :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser

What does a Black Belt mean? 
It means that an instructor has decided that you have the ability to teach beginners. He has the faith in you that you conduct yourslef with honor and respect in relations with other martial artists. you have a grasp of the basics and hopefully know you don't know it all.
To many times it means "man look at me, I'm somthing special"
It goes to to many peoples heads and they should flot into outer space for all the hot air it causes within them. Thankfully this hot air disapates (in most) in short order when the instructor really starts makeing them learn their stuff.


----------



## RCastillo

For me it means a possible "Ace" up my sleeve in dealing with people verbally/physically, and inner strength as an Individual :asian:


----------



## lifewise

RCastillo said:
			
		

> For me it means a possible "Ace" up my sleeve in dealing with people verbally/physically, and inner strength as an Individual :asian:



NICE!   :asian:


----------



## RCastillo

lifewise said:
			
		

> NICE!   :asian:



Thank you Sir! :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death

Disco said:
			
		

> A beginning level black belt would probably say that their level of black belt now means only that they are now a serious student, now worthy of learning more advanced techniques."
> 
> What would a 10th say?......... "Now the journey begins"  :asian:


I disagree. I say a blackbelt would say he or she has been learning blackbelt material since the day he or she walked in the door.
Sean


----------



## Sapper6

"What does a Black Belt Mean?"

it means you can wear a pair of black slacks & button down shirt look pretty nice...simply put, if you ask 100 people this same question, you'd get 100 different answers.


----------



## 7starmantis

To me, true learning begins at this level. Before black or advanced level, you are learning basics (arguably the most important part) and true learning of technique or principle begins at advanced level.

JMHO
7sm


----------



## 8253

it holds up your pants just as good as any other color belt


----------



## Seig

A black belt is a symbol.  I do not have to wear the symbol of my rank for people to know who and what I am.  That symbol exists for those that do not know.  Does a soldier/sailor/marine stop being a defender of our country because they are out of uniform?  Does a police officer stop protecting the public because he is out of uniform?  No, these are things you become.  So it is with the black belt, it is something you become, not just something you put on and take off.


----------



## Rainman

Unfortunately Black Belt in and of itself means nothing.  Did the rank come from a commercial art and school?   Does the school have head contact?  Do they roll around on the floor and get their feet all burned up?  These are now serious issues within all martial art circles.    A curve exists... maybe same material but watered down for various athletic abilities or maybe toughness.  And we are talking mental and physical.  

In some previous posts arrogance and some other character flaws were mentioned.   These are only steps and a process that happens when skill and promtion come fairly easy.  Some people are gifted with natural athletic ability, some are gifted with desire,  and some are truley gifted with both.   Then add intellgence, which is another bonus,  and subtract for lazyness.   Sort of seems like a growing list of ingrediants does it not? 

Yes many factors to determine the worth of someone wearing a black belt.  Great guy terrible fighter= not a black belt
terrible guy= great fighter incarcerated black belt
Great guy= great fighter= chuck norris, randy couture

Some variables to look at and to help you form your own opinions on the person and their skill.    Skill is defined in 3 basic ways, teaching ability, understanding the concepts theories and principles and the physical manifestation of the art.  Because some have a harder shell than others does not exempt them from anything.  But if the core is rotten in skill and compassion it really makes you wonder what someone wa$ thinking.  

And of course this in my American Kenpo perspective.
 :jaws:


----------



## KennethKu

Depends on how and where you got it from.   

Because black belts are doled out like kleenex these days, just b/c you got one, doesn't tell anything.  Its the reputation and credibility of the organization and your instructor that bestow meaning to your belt and rank.

We have witnessed some loonies/crooks bestowing phony ranks and belts onto each other in some crackpot schemes to peddle themselves.  Caveat emptor.


----------



## michaeledward

I just completed my 2nd Brown Belt test. 

In the words of my instructior, a black belt means .... 

*Now, we can start learning kenpo karate.*​


----------



## loki09789

As a student moves up the ranks, they also move from one end of the 'technical to tactical/strategic' scale.  Lower belt ranks are instructed and focus more on the technical than the tactical.  As you promote/understand better, you start grasping a little more of the tactical at each level.  Notice how forms/techniques can be explained in a more short hand fashion to intermediate to advanced students because they 'get it' better.  At the Black Belt level, students 'get' all of the fundamental movements and 'get' a solid chunk of the relationships between forms and techniques and applications.  As students progress through the BB ranks, they begin moving into the level of strategy.  Of course this is not a description of the political/loyalty/support considerations for higher BB promotions, only the artistic and martial aspects of development.

It will vary from school to school, but this same small scale to large scale of understanding should be happening on a personal accoutability and character level of development as well.


----------



## marshallbd

It's interesting how many different answers a simple question will get! :asian:


----------



## Brother John

marshallbd said:
			
		

> I read this somewhere once, I hope I got it right....
> "If you were to ask people on the street the meaning of having a black belt they would say that a black belt is the highest level of martial art training.
> Most beginning students would probably say that a black belt is the level that a student becomes an instructor.
> A beginning level black belt would probably say that their level of black belt now means only that they are now a serious student, now worthy of learning more advanced techniques."
> Opinions?
> What would a 10th say?
> :asian:


My own thoughts on this is that any belt holder, from white to 10th Dan, MUST decide for themselves what that belt implies. The belt doesn't give worth to the artist, the artist gives worth to the belt.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

What does a Black Belt mean? 

It think it means different things to different people.

As for me I believe it means i reached another level but the learning continues and more advaned techniques/information are implemented on what we learned in the past.

"In the begining a punch was just a punch

In the middle a punch wasnt just a punch

In the end a punch is just a punch "

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## marshallbd

here is a link to decent article on this very subject....

http://www.orlandokuntao.com/master_frameset_whatsa_bb.html  :asian:


----------



## marshallbd

This is a speach that was given by a 15 year old girl at her Black Belt tests as part of her testing requirements.  I found it on www.uechi-ryu.com.

"The Role Karate Has Played In My Life"
by Kelsey Morgan

When I think of black belt, the words that come to mind are determination, bravery, resolution, respect and courage. It represents honesty, devotion, self-control, resolve, motivation, willpower, fortitude, spirit, endurance, fearlessness and strength of mind, body and character. 

Getting my black belt symbolizes my martial art talent and ability as well as all these qualities that can be found within myself. A black belt to me is someone who isn't afraid to stand up for themselves and defend what they believe in, no matter what.

Materialistically speaking, a black belt is simply a brown belt that happens to be a darker shade. But the actual black belt isn't what makes this monumental achievement such a tremendous accomplishment in one's life. It is the symbolism behind the black belt and what it represents that makes it such an immeasurable success to have earned. It represents six years of hard work. It stands for every time I may have wanted to quit but instead I stuck with it because I knew I was going to accomplish this goal. And because I had already had it in my head that I would do this and accomplish this goal, I had to. No matter how much hard work and dedication it took to get there, I would someday get my black belt. And whether that day is today or six months or more from now, I am still determined to achieve this goal that I have aspired to accomplish since I was eight years old.

Getting my black belt is one of the greatest accomplishments of my life. I set a goal, and even though I though it was impossible, I worked hard to get this far. Now that I am so close to accomplishing what could be the greatest achievement of my life so far, I couldn't be prouder of myself. This is the hardest goal I have ever worked to achieve in my life. I am going to finish what I started. Even if I don't get my black belt this test, I will try harder next time because this is one goal nothing is going to stop me from achieving.

Karate has had a huge impact upon my life. I am a much wiser, stronger, more confident person now, and I am also now physically capable of defending myself, and confident in my ability to do so. To be completely truthful, before I started practicing Uechi-ryu, I had extremely low self-esteem and couldn't stand up for myself. I based how I felt about myself on what other people though about me and had no confidence in myself. I never could have imagined when I first started karate that it could have possibly had this huge of an effect on my life. 

Dramatically changed for the better, my life would never be the same if I hadn't embarked upon this journey and joined karate. Now I am in shape physically, I stick up for myself and defend my opinions and what I think is right. I have very high confidence in myself and my abilities and talents, rather than doubting myself. When I walk now, rather than my head down all the time, I look at the world in the face and have this air of confidence people can sense when they meet me.

Most importantly of all, karate has taught me to be myself rather than always pretending to be someone I'm not. I don't have to be exactly like someone else to fit in or be liked. I am perfect the way I am and people will have to accept the fact that I will be myself. I have extreme confidence in myself, not only in my abilities in martial arts, but outside of the karate dojo and in life in general, and I have my karate skills to thank for all of that. The role karate has played in my life is immeasurable, and the great impact upon me made by karate will stay with me throughout my life.
 :asian:


----------



## Nightingale

what does a black belt mean?

not a whole lot, unfortunately.

The standards have slipped too much, and there are too many different styles with different requirements for there to be any kind of standard outside their own studio or organization.

A black belt means that there is certain protocol I will adhere to with a person wearing one.  "Yes, sir", "no, sir" and saluting and bowing accordingly.

I've seen too many four year old blackbelts.  Too many blackbelts that couldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag.  

Its gotten to the point where rank doesn't mean a whole lot to me.  Its unfortunate, but skill and ability seem to have very little to do with rank.


----------



## terryl965

Being a Black Belt means being able to understand your art at a level that you can now begin teaching those beginners and intermediate students the basic idea of what Martial Arts really is, just not the fighting but the mental aspect as well, there are alot of young blackbelts that have the physical aspect of martial arts but not the mental aspect of said art.In my opion to many fighting schools not enough mental one's as well. just because you can fight does not make you a blackbelt. Being a BlackBelt is a way of life. God Bless America


----------



## marshallbd

terryl965 said:
			
		

> God Bless America


Amen Brother!


----------



## theletch1

marshallbd said:
			
		

> It's interesting how many different answers a simple question will get! :asian:


 Are they really all that different?  Almost everyone has "toned down" the importance of the belt as compared to what someone untrained in the MA would put upon it.  Most have fallen very close to either saying that it is a new begining or simply a continuation of training.


----------



## marshallbd

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Are they really all that different?  Almost everyone has "toned down" the importance of the belt as compared to what someone untrained in the MA would put upon it.  Most have fallen very close to either saying that it is a new begining or simply a continuation of training.


Point taken.... :asian:


----------



## Elfan

It reflects a personal relashionship between student and teacher.


----------



## marshallbd

Elfan said:
			
		

> It reflects a personal relashionship between student and teacher.


And that is the relationship I hope to one day achieve with my instructor/teacher/sifu/sensei or whatever title he/she decides I should use for him/her.  And then one day(A LOOOOONG WAY AWAY), maybe, if luck is with me, I can foster a relationship like that with someone as the instructor/teacher/sifu/sensei or whatever title seems appropriate at that time.  I Kinda like Beau myself!

Beau Marshall!!!!! :asian:


----------



## MichiganTKD

Answer #1: A black belt means you have mastered the basic material enough to proceed to the more advanced study of your style. It does NOT mean you have mastered it, a common misconception of non-practitioners.

Answer #2: Judging by who I see wearing it, not much.


----------



## MichiganTKD

Answer # 3: 1st-3rd Dan (Tae Kwon Do) means you will now begin the process of learning and perfecting your physical technique to its highest level, both in class and on your own. You will also assist your Instructor with teaching beginning and intermediate belts in physical technique and manners/etiquette.

Answer #4: 4th Dan and above means you will begin to contribute to your organization, as well as national and world TKD both in physical and non-physical ways. You will also be judged as a TKD Instructor based on the accomplishments of your students.


----------



## WLMantisKid

There are no belts.

There are only teachers and students :asian:


----------



## RHD

What does a black belt mean?

LOL
It means you've spent some money!
Some more than others.
Mike


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Getting it upon successful completion of rigorous training and examination, one should scan what they know/have learned up to this point, and think to themselves (in light of their instructors and seniors' skill), "Dang, there are a lot of people out there who can whoop my ****!". 

The 10th, upon being awarded this honor by the Soke or council of seniors (real ones), should think to himself, "Dang, there are still a lot of people out there that can whoop my ****...hopefully, there are fewer of them than before, and we can meet in peace to compare notes over pizza while making our way gracefully in the world and avoid getting shot."

Live well; Die gloriously!

D.


----------



## marshallbd

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Getting it upon successful completion of rigorous training and examination, one should scan what they know/have learned up to this point, and think to themselves (in light of their instructors and seniors' skill), "Dang, there are a lot of people out there who can whoop my ****!".
> 
> The 10th, upon being awarded this honor by the Soke or council of seniors (real ones), should think to himself, "Dang, there are still a lot of people out there that can whoop my ****...hopefully, there are fewer of them than before, and we can meet in peace to compare notes over pizza while making our way gracefully in the world and avoid getting shot."
> 
> Live well; Die gloriously!
> 
> D.


WELL SAID!!!  (I thoroughly enjoy reading your posts!) :asian:


----------



## Fortis

All of the apparel jokes aside (even though they gave me a laugh), a Black Belt is an incredibly hazy achievement for some and a very real one for others.  Many systems don't even use belts and many schools choose not to.  Either way, I think it deserves respect because, most likely, that person worked very hard for it.


----------



## white eagle

What does a black belt mean?

To me its the begining of a new day

whereby you walk a more confident walk


----------



## marshallbd

Found this on the web today....posting it here for your reading pleasure....


Printed in MAWired, Vol. 6, No. 2, Feb. 1999 

Black Belt Definitions...
Thomas Howard 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How do you define a black belt? How do you classify someone as a "black belt ranking" in a martial art? A friend and I got into this, with myself playing the devil's advocate (a position for which many people apparently think I was born) and after awhile, I realized that I was having troubles with my own definition of what "black belt" means, after shredding my friend's arguments. (I'm kind of nasty that way.) 
We then traded positions, to be fair----and I stumbled around a lot. 

How do you define a black belt? 

Way back when, I used to say that anyone could be a black belt in hapkido. As long as they kept trying, kept working, and didn't give up, anyone who took the classes for enough time would, after 3-5 years, earn a black belt in hapkido. 

My thinking at the time went along the lines of "In my opinion, everyone can learn to defend themselves adequately against 95% of the people out there, and hapkido teaches self-defense, so anyone can earn a black belt in hapkido." (1st dan begin my at-the-time perceived level of basic solid self-defense learning.) 

I've changed my mind. :/ 

Several obvious reasons, and a couple of obscure ones. Obviously ones are pretty simple----hapkido may indeed teach self-defense, but that isn't all we teach. The above logic train (if you can dignify it that much) just doesn't hold up under an entire martial art. 

So what became my basis for believing everyone could become a black belt in hapkido (as long as they kept trying)? 

Not much. I had to seriously re-think it----and attempt to figure out my definition of what "black belt" means, in terms of what is required. (You'll note I'm skipping my other reason, both obvious and obscure---primarily because they show I'm an idiot for not thinking more in the first place.) 

Definition of a black belt---for some people, it is easy: If you can do the techniques during your testing, and you've spent the time-in-grade, you are a black belt. 

So it is based on what you can do? Let's take taekwondo as an example. TKD has a number of jumping/spinning kicks. I know a 7th dan TKD practitioner who no longer can do those jump-spinning heel kicks. His body simply won't do them anymore. By one definition, he wouldn't be able to pass a 1st dan test. Should he not be a black belt anymore? 

Higher rankings have different requirements, you might say. Oh, so the higher ranked you are, the less you have to be able to do? 

But they aren't physically capable anymore, one might argue. Ok, so now you don't have to be physically capable, you just have to know how to do the techniques? So, in other words, you can get a black belt from reading books and watching videos. After all, I can read a good reference and be able to tell people how to do techniques that way. 

You don't think so? Okay, so what is the criterion? 

For some people, it is the ability to compete and win, that gives them the "points" necessary to advance to the next rank. (Pardon me for errors in this thinking, I've never actually practiced an art where this was true, though I hear a number of Taekwondoin and Judoka practice this way.) So, if you can do the techniques, show the kata, teach the art----but can't win, you don't count? 

What if you consistently win, using two techniques. (Bill Wallace comes to mind here.) You can't do anything else (okay, now we aren't talking about Mr. Wallace anymore) but those two carry you enough to win a number of tournaments. Are you a black belt? 

I don't think so. 

So, how do you define a black belt? Is it an attitude? Is it physical technique? Is it a levelheadedness with regards to physical confrontations, with emotional control? Is it an ability to teach? 

Is it something that you reach once, and after that, don't have to ever demonstrate again? 

There are a number of people out there in wheelchairs who are aikido practitioners, some of whom are black belt ranks. The question is, how so? They obviously can't do the footwork, the distance training, entering techniques (based on their physical movement) etc----a large section of their art, they can't do. 

And yet, they are ranked. Was someone feeling sorry for them? I don't think so. I think they worked hard, and earned their rank. Does that mean that rank requirements change depending on the person's abilities? So a blind quadrapalegic can get a black belt somehow? That doesn't seem right. So where is the line drawn? (And no, I don't mean to pick on aikido----I just read an article about handicapped martial artists and self-defense, so this example came to mind.) 

There was a blind man (well, actually about 17 years old) who had a black belt in TKD (or karate, I'm not certain). I read about him, and once saw him demonstrate a kata and some breaking techniques. He was Impressive. (And yes, I meant that to be capitalized.) He broke two boards at head height with a jumping back kick, did several kata with power and control, and overall, was very technically oriented. 

On the other hand, his sparring was pathetic. He had no distance game (for obvious reasons) and as such, he'd never win a tournament in sparring. Similarly, he'd never be able to teach. A teacher could use him for demonstration, but he could never evaluate students in any meaningful way. 

And yet, he is ranked as a black belt. Again, is it based on techniques? Is it not? Based on teaching ability? How about on self-defense ability? How do you define a black belt ? 

We all say "black belt" and it means different things to all of us---and yet, there are certain things we expect of a person we call "black belt." But what is it? Our requirements, while obviously different for each art and each style, seem to also change based on who we are dealing with. 

And yet, we seem to expect many of the same things from our black belts, even though we can't seem to define what those things should be. And of course, people get in arguments as to what a "proper" black belt can do and be. 

I think of my instructor, who doesn't kick above the waist anymore, because his back and an injured knee. I think of that blind kid, who had the best jump spinning crescent that I'd ever seen at the time. I remember a guy from Omaha who visited down here one day who was technically proficient, (quite good actually) but wasn't a black belt, and who had the willpower of an unrepentant heroin addict, and the emotional maturity and control of a 14-year-old on cocaine. I'm not even sure how he stuck with it enough to gain that much physical control---but he certainly had it. 

A woman I tested with once would just take you apart with her self-defense techniques. Her locks were sharp and solidly in control, her pressure points were precise and effective, and if you grabbed her and tried to restrain her you'd end up a close, personal acquaintance of the floor, wondering if your body was ever going to work correctly again, IF she ever let you up. And yet, none of her breaks worked during that particular test. Not one. She didn't break her bricks, her hand techniques didn't break the boards, and she bruised her heel badly on her spinning heel break. By some testing criteria, if you don't break (if you even miss one) you don't pass. 

Should she be a black belt? By what criterion? 

My friend and I finally came up with a tortured, mangled, alterable-but-working definition of a black belt, according to us. 

Black belt: Someone who has a thorough, proficient grounding in the basic techniques of an art, such that they can effectively demonstrate and/or teach those techniques. Additionally, someone who has the mental and emotional control to both use those techniques effectively and appropriately in society. 

That seems to cover just about everyone I know that I consider to be a black belt, and disqualifies everyone that has some knowledge but whom I do not consider black belt material. (Hey, I can be subjective---this is my definition, after all.  

That blind man----he may not be able to teach, but he certainly can demonstrate. That wheel-chaired black belt----she may not be able to demonstrate footwork, but of all people she understands the concept of effective distance, and can teach it. That woman who couldn't break that day----I've seen her break before, and I'm sure she'll be able to do it again. She is a wonderful teacher, and an excellent practitioner. It just wasn't a good break day. 

They are all black belts, and should be. 

And that one from Omaha who visited? Nope. "Appropriateness" is a word outside his vocabulary. (Actually, "Duh" was about his limit, but let us not be unkind. Well, not TOO unkind. Ahem.) 

The definition of a black belt differs greatly from art to art----and yet, when we say "dan rank," "black sash," or whatever term reflects that particular rank, we expect the practitioner to know certain things, to act certain ways, and to be an example for lower ranks. 

We don't always get it----I've seen black belts that I would not let get anywhere NEAR my students, and others that I think need remedial emotional control practice. However, that doesn't change what I expect: 

A person with emotional, mental, and physical control, teaching or technical ability, and above all, the capacity to be an example of a good martial artist to lower ranks. 

A black belt. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thomas is a hapkidoist who just ran into another example of someone who shouldn't even being wearing a MA uniform, much less a black belt. When he comes down off his high horse about it, he'll probably be decent to speak to again. To see what he and his art are normally like, take a look at the Nebraska Hapkido Association page.  :asian:


----------



## Grasshoppah

Most meanings are positive, which are on the good side.
The negative darkside is what you have to be aware of.
This may take place in the beginning stages of Black Belt.
Example: you get a big head


----------



## marshallbd

Grasshoppah said:
			
		

> Most meanings are positive, which are on the good side.
> The negative darkside is what you have to be aware of.
> This may take place in the beginning stages of Black Belt.
> Example: you get a big head


Yeah, Is ee that the "Big Head Syndrome" is prevalent in alot of schools especially in the younger, less mature people who earn thiers...  I am speaking from the perspective of a non-black belt.... :asian:


----------



## Hanzo04

becoming a black belt means more then just knowing the basic techniques of your art. It means you have graduated from highschool and you are ready for the real world.  you don't have to prove yourself anymore, but the training becomes more serious because you hold yourself to higher standards. you are more disciplined and the martial arts etiquette routine is second hand. and most important you find that there is no need to fight for any reason unless your life is literally in danger. that's being a black belt should mean.


----------



## Taimishu

1. The MA shop is having a sale of black belts
2.  Black matches my pants/hair/eyes
3. My dojo needed the money.
4. My Sifu/sensei needed the money.
5. It was white when i bought it.
6. Braces/suspenders look funny with a gi.
7. Not a bloody thing.
8. Its good bragging material.
9. You are at least 4 years old.
10 you practice at a Mcdojo.


----------



## ppko

In this country (or other americanized countries that teach Martial Arts) a Blackbelt is the a sign that you know the material well enough to start perfecting the material that you have learned.  If you learn in a more traditional (by traditional I mean not Americanized (this is all what I believe, and have heard)) a Blackbelt just means that you are a serious student


----------



## Galvatron

I tell people that as a colored belt you get new pieces of the puzzle each time you advance, and at black belt you have all the pieces and can start putting them together.


----------



## shaolinchi

to me the black belt means that you have put enough blood, sweat and tears into your training to be considered a member of an elite group.  But then I believe the real training begins.  My instructor honors the white belt as the most important belt one can receive.  I totally agree with him, because many people pass by Karate dojos and studios day in and day out and never stop in.  The white belt symbolizes the beginning, and without stopping in, and without getting your white belt, one can never receive a black belt


----------



## deadhand31

Came from a testing today. One of our sabunims, a 5th degree, told everyone his interpretation. For him, it means that you have now been taught all of your techniques to a point where you can begin to learn how to use them. 

I have to agree with him. Too often, black belt is seen as and ending, when in reality, it should be viewed as a beginning.


----------



## Raewyn

Im not a black belt yet, I thought to reach black belt level, you would have needed to perfect what you know already to be able to attain that level?? Black belt for me is a long way away, but Im not about to give up and quit, at the moment it seems quite unattainable, but I know I will get there in the end with a lot of pain, sweat and hard work.  What happens after black belt besides being able to instruct other people???


----------



## bignick

in some styles...specifically judo, but i know there are others...red belt is the highest attainable rank...

but white, orange, yellow, blue, purple, green...all these are referred to as color belts...

coming from one who is facing a black belt test in about four months...

black is just another color....just one more step along the Way...

Professor Kano, founder of judo and the man who came up with the modern ranking system...began wearing a white belt again towards the end of his life...Ueshiba did the same thing, instead of wearing the black hakama like all the other instructors, he began to wear a white one..it was probably a humbling experience...these men that founded their own arts...martial artists of the highest caliber..demonstrating, that black belt isn't the final step...in the end, we end up right back at the beginning...


----------



## Raewyn

That is exactly what my instructor told me tonight after I posted my last message. His black belt is that worn it has turned white!! He said you basically work your way back to the beginning!!!


----------



## sifu nick

To me it means that you have gained a solid base in your material and are ready to learn the advanced techniques of your art. It means you should be able to teach beginners the basics and forms. It means you have achieved the discipline and self confidence to be a role model to younger less experienced students and so much more.


----------



## karate chick

i knows that there is so much to be said about a black belt that one person cant say it all. and i know that a big part of it is maturity but there is one thing that i would like to say that might not seem so mature. I, being a relatively quiet girl in middle school (gossip/drama central) and having just gotten my black belt, find it hilarious when people who dont know me that well find out how seriously i take my training and that i am a full fleged "ninja". lol you should see some of there faces, expecially guys.

also, somone i know pointed out an interesting point that i remembered from a while ago: a first degree black belt is actually just a fully qualified (for lack of a better word) brown belt. and if you think about it, its completely true, i mean, what are you really tested on? underbelt material. at a black belt test, you arent tested on any black belt material. i thought that it was an interesting perspective and figured that i would share it.


----------



## seasoned

In days of old my friends, there were no belt colors, only white. From many years of patience and practice, that white belt turned darker and darker. The old masters, did nor believe in any rank, only ability. It was said many times that the belt was just a way of holding up your paints. Now a days, you learn techniques up to black belt, then begin to hone those skills for the rest of your life. Your will never call yourself a master, but after a life time others may. Just some thoughts.


----------



## SamT

At a blackbelt test in Dyersville, IA, Grandmaster J.C. Shin said this, in a few more words:

"Tang Soo Do is a lifetime journey. Those of you who are testing for 1st Dan, you've completed the first 10%, and are now ready to take more steps forward. When you obtain 2nd Dan, you will have reached 20%, and so on. 100% comes at the end of your journey, which is death. To obtain 100%, you must make Tang Soo Do your life."

As such, I view a Dan rank holder as someone who has laid out their foundation for their journey. They've proven that they take their art seriously, and wish to continue on with their training. Any blackbelt should also be the same, regardless of whether their belt is on or off. As my instructor says, "Someone could come up to me and ask for my belt, and I'd give it to them. The belt is only a symbol, the skills are still within."

Heck, just look at my sig.


----------



## Kwanjang

A black belt is a white belt that never quit. a black belt is symbolic of a new phase of your training- a new beginning!


----------



## Paksos

What does my black belt mean to me? Simply put, it means I keep my promises. To me, my black belt means that, six years ago when I told myself Id get there, I made sure I did. It means that Ive worked hard in my training  with the help of damn good instructors and in spite of frankly terrible ones. It means I didnt let my asthma hold me back and that I didnt give up after travelling over 200 miles for a grading only to be told no. It means I conquered my self-doubt and my niggling insecurities. It means I stood up for a third round with a guy who was beating the **** out of me just so I could learn how to perform a certain technique when Im under real pressure. It means that when I set myself a goal Ill damn well make sure I do everything in my power to achieve it. 

What should my black belt mean to everyone else? Nothing, its just a piece of cloth.


----------



## Steve

bignick said:


> Professor Kano, founder of judo and the man who came up with the modern ranking system...began wearing a white belt again towards the end of his life...Ueshiba did the same thing, instead of wearing the black hakama like all the other instructors, he began to wear a white one..it was probably a humbling experience...these men that founded their own arts...martial artists of the highest caliber..demonstrating, that black belt isn't the final step...in the end, we end up right back at the beginning...


Professor Helio Gracie can be seen on film wearing a blue belt.  He liked the way it looked and it's more common, particularly toward the end of his life, wearing the blue belt than wearing his red belt.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer

Lots of interesting replies.
I don't know about anyone else but my views of what a Black Belt is has changed so drastically over the years that I have dozens of different ideas on what a black belt is.

When I was a little kid I thought Black Belts were Ninjas, capable of the most fantastic things.

When I was a  young teenager I thought Black Belts were incredible martial athletes capable of great physical accomplishments, and amazing fighting ability

When I was in my late teens and fighting in the streets for a while I thought black belts were a good way to judge my own ability to fight and a good bragging right to beat in front of my peers..

When I was just out of my teens and actually started Karate for the first time, I thought Black Belts were masters of the knowledge of how to do the martial art.

When I was an advanced belt in Karate I thought Black Belts were people who had knowledge of the curriculum, and had improved their own skills a certain amount.

When I earned my first black belt I thought Black Belt was the new starting point for myself and learning in the art, and the example for all lower belts to learn and strive to be like.

When I earned my second Black Belt I thought Black belts were people who should be able to self correct themselves and their own technique as well as their students.

When I earned my third Black Belt I felt I realized that being a black belt is so much more beyond the physical aspects, and started working on my diet, and mental aspects more.

I wonder what my opinion of a black belt will be next year... or in 5 years...or 30 years?


----------



## Haze

I think the meaning of any black belt can only be understood when you know the one that awarded the belt. 

A great fighter may only be awarding this rank to others that fit his mold. 

A man of artistic MA ability may be looking for those that reach this state.

A well rounded martial artist and human being may award BB when he feels a student has grown in this manner.

My belt means to me, that I have reached a point of accountability. A stage where I need to research things for myself and find answers to my questions. I can no longer expect to be "spoon fed" by my instructor.


----------



## Steven Craig

I believe a Black Belt is what you are when you start training from that rank, not when you achieve it. It is like saying you have been to uni because you were accepted. I have met many people who say they are black belts, but left once they achieved the rank. To me they are cho dan bo.


----------



## ATC

LuckyKBoxer said:


> Lots of interesting replies.
> I don't know about anyone else but my views of what a Black Belt is has changed so drastically over the years that I have dozens of different ideas on what a black belt is.
> 
> When I was a little kid I thought Black Belts were Ninjas, capable of the most fantastic things.
> 
> When I was a young teenager I thought Black Belts were incredible martial athletes capable of great physical accomplishments, and amazing fighting ability
> 
> When I was in my late teens and fighting in the streets for a while I thought black belts were a good way to judge my own ability to fight and a good bragging right to beat in front of my peers..
> 
> When I was just out of my teens and actually started Karate for the first time, I thought Black Belts were masters of the knowledge of how to do the martial art.
> 
> When I was an advanced belt in Karate I thought Black Belts were people who had knowledge of the curriculum, and had improved their own skills a certain amount.
> 
> When I earned my first black belt I thought Black Belt was the new starting point for myself and learning in the art, and the example for all lower belts to learn and strive to be like.
> 
> When I earned my second Black Belt I thought Black belts were people who should be able to self correct themselves and their own technique as well as their students.
> 
> When I earned my third Black Belt I felt I realized that being a black belt is so much more beyond the physical aspects, and started working on my diet, and mental aspects more.
> 
> I wonder what my opinion of a black belt will be next year... or in 5 years...or 30 years?


Great answer. If you look at your post you will see the journey that you can only see when looking back. Most are at the start of the path that begins the journey so they only know what they have just started. Once you have traveled some as you have, you will see that as the journey unfolds your opinions changes as you travel deeper into the path.

Good for you.

Sadly some people will never look back. They reach destinations never understanding where they came from or how they got there.


----------



## Cirdan

The belt you wear, whatever the colour, just represent the time and effort you`ve put into walking the path of martial arts. Taking it away or dying it white won`t change anything.

Being a black belt just means you`ve met the standards for this rank at your Dojo. Generally it includes:
-A good grasp of the basics and some refinement of technique.
-The ability to deliver a KO.
-Fighting spirit.
-Some teaching ability or can at least be a good uke.


----------



## Mark Jordan

It definitely means a lot of different things:

1. I agree with Shaolinwolf definition

2. A black belt is a recognition of accomplishment.

3.The first level of black belt in Japanese is called shodan which literally means first level/beginning step.  Thus, having a black belt means that one is finally able to genuinely grasp the concepts upon which the martial arts are based.


----------



## Bruno@MT

Mark Jordan said:


> 3.The first level of black belt in Japanese is called shodan which literally means first level/beginning step.  Thus, having a black belt means that one is finally able to genuinely grasp the concepts upon which the martial arts are based.



That is indeed a very good point, and one I agree with. The black belt indicates that you have the basic techniques down, as well as an understanding of the concepts of the art.


----------



## dancingalone

Bruno@MT said:


> That is indeed a very good point, and one I agree with. The black belt indicates that you have the basic techniques down, as well as an understanding of the concepts of the art.



It depends.  The first dan belt system in karate only had 5 levels, not 10.  At that time, a shodan considerably held more 'meaning' than it seems to currently.


----------



## ralphmcpherson

All in all , I believe a black belt is a considerable achievement. In today's society everyone wants everything as quickly as possible and people cant stick to anything for longer than a couple of months. Whether it be learning a musical instrument, doing a degree or even trying to save money, most people simply give up after a very short period. Martial arts is no exception, most people who start give it away very early on. So when I see someone who has trained for several years to get a black belt I think its commendable that they found something they were passionate about and stuck with it through the good and bad to reach that goal. Most people never get that far and as much as people talk about black belt factories and how easy they are to get, realistically what percentage of the human race actually have a black belt? Im not sure, but the percentage would be very low. Outside of my dojang I dont know anyone else with a black belt. Im not trying to over value the black belt , but to me it is a considerable achievment in a society where people give up very easily.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

The black belt in an insignia of beign a yudansha in Japanese gendai budo that use the kyu/dan system *and* wear rank belts, originating with judo. 

Non-Japanese styles have adopted the use of the kyu/dan system and the associated belts (such as taekwondo, hapkido, etc.).

Regardless of national origin, the black belt is an insignia of one who is an advanced student within a specific art.  

Daniel


----------



## chinto

it means different things to different people.  To me, the black belt means that you may start over with a deeper understanding of what is there. 

It means that you have shown your commitment and worked hard and now may delve deeper into what you have learned.


----------



## KenpoVzla

Honestly my definition of BB has changed over the years. Now a days I don't really pay attention of peoples degree's or belts, it's more of the "show me what you got" is what I'm thinking. 

Why? Because I've seen too many 4th degrees that leave you wondering how they got there, 1st degrees that lack confidence and seem to spar with an avoidance approach.

On the other side, I've seen color belts with such strong training ethics and approach to the art that in my mind they're already black belts.


----------



## Wey

Nothing.


----------

